# What Plants Grow on Driftwood?



## pintailale (Jun 19, 2006)

I have read you can tie plants onto driftwood with some thread and they will grow onto it. What plants can I do this with. I have a piece of driftwood soaking right now and I would like to try this method. Any help would be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

The plants that attach to driftwood by tying it down are Jave Ferns, anubias, and any type of moss. Just in case you didn't know, the reason why people tie these plants instead of planting them directly into the substrate is because the Java Ferns and anubias have rhizomes that would rot in the substrate.

-John N.


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

Send me a PM if you have trouble finding some java fern- I'll send you some.


----------

